# Shoulder shot, Rushing the shot



## mitchsgt137 (Oct 28, 2006)

Oct 26,2006

I shot a nice buck with my Hoyt ,bemean carbon, spirtfire 100gr mech, 
treestand, 7 -10 yards
I am so upset he turned into to me and I hit him in the upper left shoulder just above and high to the vitals. So him run with the arrow in him. From what I can tell not that much, maybe 3-4" of the arrow in him.
Found slight blood trail, few hundred yards, follow it but very hard, real small drops,. He took us up a mnt. and then back down. We gave him 2 hrs before we went to look for him and spent 3 hours tracking with negative results. Lost complete blood trail.

1 will he survive/ should I go back out on sunday to look for him/ will he stay in the area , maybe during rifle season get another shot.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

he will survive but i would definately look for him on sunday ayways just because i wouldnt leave a down animal in the field


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

take a dog to help trail it... as soon as possible


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

May not be what you want to hear but my advise is switch to Easton Aluminum and a quality proven bone busting fixed blade head like the G5 Montec or Muzzy. Last year I hit a large doe in the right shoulder, it was a quatering shot, she was 30 yards away but I misjudged the range and shot it for 40, I hit her high, busted the right shoulder blade and continued to drive through about 20 inches of vertabra(sp?) before exiting her left hip, I never found the arrow, but I heard it clattering through the brush behind the deer. I was shooting a Bowtech Tribute set a 73 pounds, Easton XX75 2219s tipped with 100 grain Montecs. She went straight down. :sniper:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i shot a doe this year broadside through both shoulders with a mech BH and a ACC. she dropped in her tracks. good luck on finding your deer.

mark


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I dont want to be "that guy" but is it legal to have a dog out there?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sure it is, as long as your not hunting with it. I'll tell you straight up, the deer might not survive due to infection or other things. Just because there was little blood doesnt mean he wasnt hit in a vital. 4 inches in the shoulder is a long way in the chest cavity. My dad shot a buck on thursay night right thru the shoulder, broke the leg hit the heart then went thru and stopped on the other leg. Thought hit thru the heart, there was not a drop of blood found, the deer died a hundred yards from the shot though. I think that sometimes the arrow will stop blood from flowing out and when it eventually falls out, the blood is already clotted up. Just my .02

Lindberg


----------



## clintlindemann (Nov 1, 2006)

i hit a buck in the shoulder end of sept. and my bolt only went in 3 in. i was using a crossbow on the ground with 125 gr. mechanical broad heads, splitfires. the blades looked like they opened up but it didn't go in far? anyone else have problems with them? what made me mad was he was only 12 yds away. good news though he was just spotted in the area with a limp. so they can take allot.


----------

